# Writing a Children's book and needing help



## HippieCowgirl (Jul 19, 2012)

So I work for a non-profit Animal Assisted Therapy program and I was recently trying to think of creative ways to raise money. We have a 17.3hh draft horse that would love to go out in our 100 acres, but we will have to get new fencing.... hints the fund raising.

Anyways long story short I thought up the idea to write a children's book about the big dude himself. Because we are a therapy program and the money going towards the horses, I would like to write on topics the horses have gone through and tie them in with what kids might experience... or not and just right about the adventures that Jack and/or out other horses have go through.

Jack the draft was a PMU colt and has faced having no parents, having no friends, and being the only big guy in the herd. I can touch on many topics like being different, moving, no parents and all that jazz. I also had a friend suggest to me to write that Jack was lonely in a field all day, until he meets another horse and they get to talking, the other horse tells him about how he's never lonely because he works with other horses to help kids. When the other horse leaves, Jack is left in his lonely life again, but realizes he wants to go help kids too! So he makes his long treck, and finds a life of giving and joy on the other side. 

I am not a writer at all, but I think this is simple enough and if I work with the right people this might be obtainable. So this is where I want to pick y'alls brain. Do you have any advice? I would love to hear what you think and such.


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

It sounds like a very good idea for a story. Although I'm not sure what sort of advice you're seeking?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I think this is a wonderful idea  It could be a really good childrens book, and after many of these published, gone into further detail and made into an adult's book, much like the Chicken Soup for the Soul series. Many good stories put after another after another - all 100% true.

I would definatly find an illistrator if you aren't artistic, because in a children's book, they are all pictures. If you aren't a writer, I might actually hand somebody else the idea, and send them stories after stories. Just have them put you and pony in the back. You don't have to own to write. You don't have to write to own.

I personally would love to write the adult's detailed, heart-warming novel. I am not much of a children book person, but love a good, in depth book that takes you into a world where all is good, at least most of the time. I love writing these books as well.


----------

